# New Mitzi 17 owner with questions.



## Bryant Hammett (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi all. I recently purchased my micro skiff. It's a 2004 Mitzi 17ST with a Yamaha 70. This is my first small boat and so far I love it. 

It does not have electronics currently, and the previous owner did not sell include the push pole with boat. Before I order a pole, I wanted to get some recommendations from experienced polers on what length I should go with. What dictates the recommended length for a pole? I was thinking I would get a 20ft pole. Stiffy seems to the most common recommendation but I was thinking about ordering the TFO mangrove. 

Any tips are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

